# Off-grid living anyone ?



## lamar5292 (Jun 7, 2009)

New here but a long time off-grid homesteader and survivalist.

I live in Utah at the foot of the Uintah mountains in a solar cabin I designed and built myself. I garden, raise animals, hunt and fish for most of my food needs.

Heres a video of my cabin if interested:






Hope to make some friends and share ideas!

LaMar


----------



## james_black (Sep 29, 2009)

Lamar:

Love the video. That is exactly what my wife and will like to have.
Now the question is how to get started? You said.....
1. Buy land first
2. Build house.
3. Use solar
4. Use propane for heating and cooking
5. Drill well for water

1. Where do you buy the cabin? 
2. Do you hooked the solar panels yourself?

I will love to get all the help we can get. Thanks
Also...I can't find any of your other videos. Where do I found them under?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude your house is awesome! Excellent video. Land for under $400?!? Holy crap!?! You've got a pretty awesome set up. Yes that freedom sure does sound nice. I'm mortgage free but I still have to pay utilities and condo fees. I'd like to have a place like that. 

For every thousand people who say "I wish" there's one person who goes out and actually does it. Good for you man! You set an excellent example for your fellow Americans. People need to return to old fashioned values. If everyone had a homesteading mentality our economy would be in much better shape.


----------



## medicvet (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't see any video?


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

I came across Lamar's video on the wSHTF forum, and heard his comment about buying land on Ebay. A bit of looking shows no good deals in Canada, but some great deals in the US. And has he said, VERY cheap land in Texas. I saw a couple acres go for $650 USD last night. $30/yr in taxes. (And that wasn't a $650 downpayment... it was $650 total!)

Definitely an interesting setup he's got going on there.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*fellow off-gridder*



lamar5292 said:


> New here but a long time off-grid homesteader and survivalist.
> 
> I live in Utah at the foot of the Uintah mountains in a solar cabin I designed and built myself. I garden, raise animals, hunt and fish for most of my food needs.
> 
> ...


Hello LaMar, welcome, I couldn't see a video also. You sound like you are much more rural than I. You can see my off-grid project here...bunkerbob Good luck and keep up the dream.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll edit the video back in again .. it was playing just fine for me last night ..


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Lots of cheap land in Texas. Definitely need to checkout the property (ie-visit) before buying. There are some great deals to be had if you have the cash. Lenders are still tight with the money which makes buying large tracts difficult unless owner financing is an option. I got 110 acres at a courthouse auction in Georgia a few months back for $90k.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

You have to be careful with Texas property because there's a whole lot of nothing down here.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Dean said:


> You have to be careful with Texas property because there's a whole lot of nothing down here.


What do you mean "nothing" ... would those properties that are for sale not have any available water? I don't know enough about Texas weather - would rain-water collection be feasible for drinking, watering plants / animals, and washing?

I don't know - for $650, I would probably buy the land and see about making it a vacation-place :2thumb:


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Dean said:


> You have to be careful with Texas property because there's a whole lot of nothing down here.


Hey that's true anywhere, but in regards to Texas only because it's such a huge state.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Von Helman said:


> Hey that's true anywhere, but in regards to Texas only because it's such a huge state.


Texas isn't that big ... only 268,820 square miles according to the wiki ... my home province is 364,764 sq mi and has a private owned ranch inside the province that 200,000 hectares in size .... (772 sq miles) :2thumb:

I also heard that Texas is only the biggest in the lower-48 ... Alaska kicks Texas's butt ... :kiss:


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Texas isn't that big ... only 268,820 square miles according to the wiki ... my home province is 364,764 sq mi and has a private owned ranch inside the province that 200,000 hectares in size .... (772 sq miles) :2thumb:
> 
> I also heard that Texas is only the biggest in the lower-48 ... Alaska kicks Texas's butt ... :kiss:


Pffsshh... Ontario is bigger... 415,598 sq mi



It also takes 2 days to drive across Ontaro if you're keeping a steady pace (max 20km/h over), and not driving more than 12 hours a day. It's HUGE.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

I am on a slow connection so it’s hard for me to see these videos, can anyone describe it? 

Thanks


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I feel your pain, Von.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Von Helman said:


> I am on a slow connection so it's hard for me to see these videos, can anyone describe it?
> 
> Thanks


Quick recap of the video:

Owner of the acre of land starts out showing his face and talking directly into the camera describing his piece of heaven, the price he paid for it and his basic setup.

He then pans around his yard showing his house and how it is built very inexpensively - about $2000 for a 14x14' two story cabin with front porch, plus about $3000 for his solar system and describes his cost-of-living expenses which include about $200 / year for propane to heat his house, cook his food and keep his fridge running.

He is encouraging others to follow his basic design to get land, pay it off, build an inexpensive cabin and then they too will be able to save large amounts of money instead of paying mortgages, high-taxes, etc - the money stays in your pocket.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Quick recap of the video:
> 
> Owner of the acre of land starts out showing his face and talking directly into the camera describing his piece of heaven, the price he paid for it and his basic setup.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recap, it sucks being on a 56k thats actually more like 5k


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> my home province is 364,764 sq mi and has a private owned ranch inside the province that 200,000 hectares in size .... (772 sq miles) :2thumb:


Who owns that ranch and what do they produce, snow?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Probably cattle and if they're lucky oil as well.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Von Helman said:


> Who owns that ranch and what do they produce, snow?


It might take a while for the site to show-up on your dial-up connection, but, their website is http://www.douglaslake.com/ (flash enabled) .. and here is their direct link to their history of running the ranch

Oh ya - they raise cattle, feed, etc. Their location in the heart of BritishColumbia is in an area that has a dry/desert-like condition (land very similar to those shown in your own pictures) where irrigation and ponds provide a fair amount of water needed to run the ranch.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I wish I could convince my wife to try it. I would be quite comfy with off grid living.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

SnakeDoc, we live a comfortable 2200sf home, built about 3 years ago. You would not realize that it is off-grid. Large kitchen, dishwasher, disposal, large propane stove, double wide refer, large master bath with 2 person jacuzzi, large walk in shower. What would it take more than that to convince her. See my modest site for more photos..bunkerbob
Below are some interior photos, can you tell if I'm off-grid or not.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Bob - that picture of your bathroom is very similar to the one that I have planned for my next house. The glass-brick'd shower that you have I would have very similar - except that the water-line for the shower-head would be through an inside wall (freezing issues around here) and the outside wall would be more glass-brick for lots of light from around the ankles all the way up to the ceiling.

The rest of the inside of you house - gorgeous!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Naekid, freezing is not a problem, remember the walls are one foot thick, 2 1/2 inches of foam on each side with a six inch core of concrete, ICF block. The plumbing is embedded in the inside wall foam, then sheeted with 1/2 concrete board, then tiled. It was a lot of work, I did all the tile and glass block work, set the tubs and cabinets. We used the 2nd bathroom for months, moved in well before all was finished. 
The shelves in the living room on each side of wood stove are recycled from the concrete forms used in the slab and footings, the mantel legs are from the post and beam workshop left overs. The wood stove is made from soapstone, great for heat retention.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice set up indeed Bob! I just cleared the land for my OTG home. Now if we can just get some dry weather so I can put down the foundation.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice home Bob, all I,ve been thinking about is a 12'x16' hunting cabin with 12volt and wood stove and maybe some propane appliances. I need to find the right piece of land.


----------



## WildMist (Nov 13, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Bob - that picture of your bathroom is very similar to the one that I have planned for my next house. The glass-brick'd shower that you have I would have very similar - except that the water-line for the shower-head would be through an inside wall (freezing issues around here) and the outside wall would be more glass-brick for lots of light from around the ankles all the way up to the ceiling.
> 
> The rest of the inside of you house - gorgeous!


Gotta agree 100% with NaeKid and not just cuz he's my other half but amazing off grid home :beercheer:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

WildMist said:


> Gotta agree 100% with NaeKid and not just cuz he's my other half but amazing off grid home :beercheer:


Hello 'better half', thank you for the compliment, I am sorry that I get carried away sometimes on what I have done. I've been at this a long time and hope to do more, also, anything is possible when you work hard and p r e p a r e.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

Bob you get the thumbs up :2thumb: your house always impresses me.

Haha I found this and sent it to my wife, she shot it down pretty quickly..

Eagle Canyon Ranch Home!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm humbled by all of the compliments. Keep at it, she will see the light eventually.


----------



## diane5000 (Oct 22, 2009)

*What is Off Grid ? you ask*

Mostly people think off "the grid" is the grid like mass typical of the electric power provided and going off grid is a process of disconnecting from the power grid in lieu of solar or wind power. But if you think about it, the grid is a kind of metaphor for a big centralized control of essentials servicesin our lives. Energy is one, communication is another, as is banking, insurance and off course the big one, the government.

So one might ask one's self...how many of us are we really off grid?

Diane
http://frombeyondthegrid.com/blog/2009/08/21grid-more-solar-power-roof


----------



## almac (Aug 25, 2009)

nice job.

i would do this in a heartbeat.
unfortunately, land here is pretty expensive; $80grand minimum, for a tiny building lot!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

We lost our power in Ohio for 4 days when hurricane Ike came through. I told my wife I was going to buy a gennerator and she squaked at the noise it would make. I invited her out side to listen to all the neighbors gennerators running all around us and went looking for one. In thwe end she agreed with me then made me take it to the storage building when the power came back on. I cant stand when people are always concerned about what the neighbors will think.:nuts:

I just want to put something together the size of a small garage that runs on 12volt for power and is low key and in a secluded area. I love what you've done Bunker Bob, but it is way over the top for me. Good Job!!!


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I like it. :2thumb: We are planning something very similar but may use our camper to start. :beercheer:

Tim


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with using your camper, we have a 27' travel trailer that is ready at all times, water, food and a 80watt solar panel that is connected with C-40 Trace charge controller, so the 4, t-105 batteries will be fully charged at all times. An inverter inside will provide some 120Ac if needed. Propane is always full to run stove, and refer. The trailer can also be used as a additional living area here if more bodies show up. Have been looking into a wind turbine like the Air 403 12vdc type using a mast connected to the front hitch for additional charging options.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Awsome video and something I would love to do however land is too much in Ontario. The Crown doesn't lease land anymore and you have to buy it outright. Even a bushlot of 5-10acres will run you anywhere from 10-100,000$ depending on the area you are in the province. You almost have to be rich to live the simple life these days, something that has bothered me for years. You also need to have all the skills to dig your own well, build your own home, set up your own panels unless you want to pay an arm and a leg to get it all done for you.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Sonnyjim said:


> Awsome video and something I would love to do however land is too much in Ontario. The Crown doesn't lease land anymore and you have to buy it outright. Even a bushlot of 5-10acres will run you anywhere from 10-100,000$ depending on the area you are in the province. You almost have to be rich to live the simple life these days, something that has bothered me for years. You also need to have all the skills to dig your own well, build your own home, set up your own panels unless you want to pay an arm and a leg to get it all done for you.


If you have seen my other posts, my wife and I did all the work on the off-grid system ourselves, I did have help building the house, drilling the well, but for the most part we were owner builders, still not done 100% though.


----------



## cowpuncher (Nov 26, 2009)

I spent a couple of seasons working south of Ouray on a big ranch down there. Our camp was an old log cabin supposedly built in 1908. We had a gravity feed water system set up, and solar panels that didn't work, LOL. We did truck in LP gas for the stove, refrigerator, and lamps, but that was it. No cell reception unless you climbed a couple hundred feet out of the canyon, and it was one of my favorite places that I've ever lived. I had a quarter section of meadow to flood irrigate every morning and night, and spent the rest of my day horseback chasing cattle around a 900,000 acre ranch. Too bad the management was lousy, or I'd still be there!

I LOVE the Roosevelt/Duschene/Vernal country!


----------

